# Electric Awning



## easttexan (Oct 24, 2007)

We have a 31 RQS LE with the electric awning and absolutely love it. Not much info on it that I can find and didn't even see anything about the awning model on the manufacturers website, nor Keystones web site. I am assuming it doesn't have the automatic retraction feature, but have been unable to verify that. We always liked to leave our manual awning(on our old trailer) out and I always staked it out and it could go through 30+ mph winds. The one time the electric awning was in a gusty wind, it flapped like a flag and struggled to roll in. Anybody with any knowledge or input?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

easttexan said:


> We have a 31 RQS LE with the electric awning and absolutely love it. Not much info on it that I can find and didn't even see anything about the awning model on the manufacturers website, nor Keystones web site. I am assuming it doesn't have the automatic retraction feature, but have been unable to verify that. We always liked to leave our manual awning(on our old trailer) out and I always staked it out and it could go through 30+ mph winds. The one time the electric awning was in a gusty wind, it flapped like a flag and struggled to roll in. Anybody with any knowledge or input?


It does not have an automatic retract.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

easttexan said:


> We have a 31 RQS LE with the electric awning and absolutely love it. Not much info on it that I can find and didn't even see anything about the awning model on the manufacturers website, nor Keystones web site. I am assuming it doesn't have the automatic retraction feature, but have been unable to verify that. We always liked to leave our manual awning(on our old trailer) out and I always staked it out and it could go through 30+ mph winds. The one time the electric awning was in a gusty wind, it flapped like a flag and struggled to roll in. Anybody with any knowledge or input?


Are you asking if the awning would retract itself if the wind became too gusty?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

That would be cool, also at night if it started to rain!
OK who's the inventor??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> That would be cool, also at night if it started to rain!
> OK who's the inventor??


Think it is a great idea. Can you imagine laying in bed and hearing your awning automatically close? How cool that would be!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Please pass on all information you can. I keep seeing the electric awning on the new trailers we have been looking at but have not had the opportunity to research them.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw in some catalog that the some awning's have a wind detector and would close in high winds.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fourwalls said:


> Please pass on all information you can. I keep seeing the electric awning on the new trailers we have been looking at but have not had the opportunity to research them.


Well...it's not wind/rain sensing...but here is a link to an awning that can be extended and retracted via a push of a button.

http://www.rvsupplywarehouse.com/product/detail.cfm/pid/3361


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A friend of mine had a 'coach' that had the rain/ wind activated automatically closing awning on it. You could turn the feature off with a switch. It was kinda cool

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> A friend of mine had a 'coach' that had the rain/ wind activated automatically closing awning on it. You could turn the feature off with a switch. It was kinda cool
> 
> John


RATS!!!

So Northern Wind and I can't retire on this idea?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Now what about snow sensing, now you have something!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually one that automatically deploys when you exit the camper with a beer in hand would be very usefull


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll take one!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually one that automatically deploys when you exit the camper with a beer in hand would be very usefull


Not only auto sensing the weather but it knows when I'm leaving/approaching the Outback, so it deploys the awning. Very nice...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

A motion sensing awning! Or...you could use an RFID tag... Once you get close enough for the sensor to catch the RFID, the awning would deploy. Shoot, if you did that, you might as well add a couple more things to your camper. How about a self-deploying carpet? How cool would that be, eh?









Really, I think there might be a market for the remote controlled awning in an after-market solution. That way, you wouldn't have to run wires to control the thing. Well.....except for power I suppose. I'm sure that Red Green could come up with a unique solution for this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Justman said:


> A motion sensing awning! Or...you could use an RFID tag... Once you get close enough for the sensor to catch the RFID, the awning would deploy. Shoot, if you did that, you might as well add a couple more things to your camper. How about a self-deploying carpet? How cool would that be, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course the doors are going to unlock....then open...and the frig pops open as an ice cold beer is brought to the front. Man...I'm getting excited about this stuff....


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

easttexan said:


> We have a 31 RQS LE with the electric awning and absolutely love it. Not much info on it that I can find and didn't even see anything about the awning model on the manufacturers website, nor Keystones web site. I am assuming it doesn't have the automatic retraction feature, but have been unable to verify that. We always liked to leave our manual awning(on our old trailer) out and I always staked it out and it could go through 30+ mph winds. The one time the electric awning was in a gusty wind, it flapped like a flag and struggled to roll in. Anybody with any knowledge or input?


I wonder if the auto retract component could be added on to what is already in place? Your right about not having much info on the web. May be worth a call to the manufacturer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was asking the service guy about these when we picked up our 26RS after some long overdue work, and he explained it didn't have the wind detection close feature...or what ever you want to call it, but he was pretty sure, that if rain started to collect in it, one side would "break" by design, and dump the water, but that you would then have to reset it.

Of course, my 26RS has the manual, lower one side a bit in the rain feature, which is a great feature...


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

My inlaws are full timers, and they manage a local RV Resort locally ion Golden in the Summer. It seems like most of the higher end rigs have the automatic wind sensor thing. I have looked at Awnings for home, and you can even get it on those, which would be nice!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> My inlaws are full timers, and they manage a local RV Resort locally ion Golden in the Summer. It seems like most of the higher end rigs have the automatic wind sensor thing. I have looked at Awnings for home, and you can even get it on those, which would be nice!


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm sure some have read it but thought I would post this here just in case.

Electric Awning


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

No get rich schemes on this one. Look at A&E and Colorado. They both have aftermarket awnings with power. A&E has one with a remote or it can be hardwired and it can be had in an upgrade package.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

easttexan said:


> We have a 31 RQS LE with the electric awning and absolutely love it. Not much info on it that I can find and didn't even see anything about the awning model on the manufacturers website, nor Keystones web site. I am assuming it doesn't have the automatic retraction feature, but have been unable to verify that. We always liked to leave our manual awning(on our old trailer) out and I always staked it out and it could go through 30+ mph winds. The one time the electric awning was in a gusty wind, it flapped like a flag and struggled to roll in. Anybody with any knowledge or input?


Hopefully you never camp in the rain. Cause when you do you will probably have a different viewpoint on the awning.The fact that my dw can put it in and out with a touch of a button is nice. The fact that when it rains its an oversized birdbath that will eventually fill too much and snap the roller or rip the awning off the trailer. 
Joe


----------

